# Indovina indovinello



## Pincopallino (6 Novembre 2022)

E non vale gugolare.

Chi la produce la vende.
Chi la compra non la usa.
Chi la usa non se ne accorge.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Novembre 2022)

Io ho gugolato  gli indovinelli non sono mai stati il mio forte  ma ero curiosa!


----------



## Koala (7 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E non vale gugolare.
> 
> Chi la produce la vende.
> Chi la compra non la usa.
> Chi la usa non se ne accorge.


  Rip


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Novembre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Rip


Potrebbe anche essere che uno la compra prima e la presta al nipote per starci dentro a pucciare la brioche nel cappuccino(vedi Ceccherini nel Ciclone)


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Novembre 2022)

Da in zona c è un cartellone pubblicitario....che la propone
Come regalo natalizio 
Giuro...


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Da in zona c è un cartellone pubblicitario....che la propone
> Come regalo natalizio
> Giuro...


Preferisco restare senza regali


----------

